# What's the best way to night hunt?



## younggun (Nov 3, 2005)

I have only hunted coyotes during the day and have never tried hunting them at night. Are there any special ways of getting them? Do you use a spotlight? Are they easier to call at night or what? Any help will be appreciated thanks Young Gun


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Younggun, night hunting for coyotes is a whole different game then day hunting. All predators including coyotes are more active at night, action at times can be awesome depending on moon phases, weather, wind etc.

Hunting at night is best done with two people, a lighter and a shooter. To many things to learn about night hunting, like how to light, how to find the downed animal in the dark, how to shoot through a scope at night etc etc. Best way is to find someone with alot of night hunting experience and go hunting with them.

Back when I started hunting the night shift there was nobody around to help, it was learn by your mistakes and I sure did that alot. Lots of information on the internet that can help you out about night hunting, some I don't agree with, but that's just me.

You need to get out there and get your feet wet. Go for it and Good Luck :wink:


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Not sure where "fairview" is but if it's in ND, then you can't use lights to hunt those coyotes. You'll have to wait for the full moon over snow cover.

But, that's a ball!

Good luck.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

There's a high human population in this area so predator calling at night is most effective. Gotta wait for solid snow cover and a good enough moon. And yes it's a blast. I hunt all day long in ND, but thats a totally different game out there. It's like compairing waterfowl hunting in MN to waterfowl hunting in Canada. But the true hunters will be successfull anywhere.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> There's a high human population in this area so predator calling at night is most effective. Gotta wait for solid snow cover and a good enough moon. And yes it's a blast. I hunt all day long in ND, but thats a totally different game out there. It's like compairing waterfowl hunting in MN to waterfowl hunting in Canada. But the true hunters will be successfull anywhere.


Check your regs. You can hunt with lights this year. Starting Jan 1st in Minnesota


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Congrdulations on that by the way. I believe you're the reason this law passed. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I wasn't the only one that worked on this but I was the mouth. I spent lots of time at meetings with legislators, DNR folks, etc. It was a frustrating thing to work on and the law isn't exactly how I wanted it to be but it's a lot better than what we had before.

I'll give out my contacts to anyone who wants to take the ball and make a few changes to the law. :lol: All I know for sure is that I'm NOT doing it again! HA HA


----------



## wolfmanjack (Sep 27, 2006)

could anyoen clear up that law about light hunting in minnesota?


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Hand held lights legal for fox and coyote Jan 1st through March 15th. Must be on foot using a predator call, not in a public right of way and at least 200 feet from a vehicle and only using a shotgun.

That's it in a nutcup. Any questions?


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Wish it was legal to night hunt here. I'd be out ther right now.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

OOHHH wow.. i didnt notice in your earlier post that you cant night hunt.. that stinks.. those things would be dead right now.. dang..


----------



## steelcommander (Nov 11, 2005)

Best way to hunt coyotes at night? Buy a Generation II night vision scope for your rifle and sit in a nice, comfortable stand. It's an expensive setup, but it is worth it. I went with my friend once and that was FUN. We could see them clear as day when we shot at about 50 yards. I've never owned a rifle before, and a .243 coyote killer might be in my arsenal soon.


----------

